# CTRL key doesn't work in excel



## state2studen (Dec 28, 2005)

I am very used to using the ctrl key to highlight the cells I would like. It doesn't work on one of my computers. Is there a setting in excel to do this. Thanks


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

Independant cells or ranges?


----------



## state2studen (Dec 28, 2005)

Independent cells anywhere in the doc


----------



## bomb #21 (Jul 1, 2005)

AFAIK this is a given, not an option. Does CTRL work for other stuff/progs (e.g. CTRL+1 for Format Cells, CTRL+A in Word to select all)?


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

I can't find anything on replacing the control key, what I was looking for was to reprogram a function key as the control key.


----------



## bomb #21 (Jul 1, 2005)

OBP said:


> I can't find anything on replacing the control key, what I was looking for was to reprogram a function as the control key.


CTRL can be reprogrammed with VBA (OnKey method), but unlikely to be the culprit. I'd suspect the keyboard in 1st instance.


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

Have you looked at the computer's keyboard driver to see if that is possible?


----------



## state2studen (Dec 28, 2005)

yup it works fine when I do ctrl a. everything on the sheet is highlighted,


----------



## bomb #21 (Jul 1, 2005)

Are you in Extended mode ("EXT" in status bar)? If "Yes", press F8 to kill it.


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

To add to bomb#21's response, also look for "ADD" in the bottom status bar.

A brief explanation...

*Key:* F8
*Status Bar Shows:* EXT
*Description:* Toggles EXT mode, whereas everything selected after that point will create an *Intersection* range between the two points.

*Key:* Shift + F8
*Status Bar Shows:* ADD
*Description:* Toggles ADD mode, whereas every cell selected henceforth shall create a *Union* with the prior cells selected.


----------

